# core i7 920 temperature



## toybani (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i got a new core i7 and i think its heat is high...
normally it's temperature is about 45-50 
then i ran prime95 and it reached 100 and i thing it would rise more but i stopped it.... well do i need to worry??? is there something i can do??? what are your temperatures????


----------



## Langers2k7 (Mar 17, 2009)

That's definitely too high for an i7 chip. My first thought would be that the CPU heatsink/fan isn't mounted properly. Did you build the PC yourself?

What kind of cooling does your case have?


----------



## toybani (Mar 17, 2009)

yes i built it myself...got three fans,, front,back,side....


----------



## MouSe (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you using the stock cooler or an aftermarket one?


----------



## toybani (Mar 18, 2009)

stock...what are your temperatures???


----------



## El quad core (Mar 18, 2009)

Make sure your cpu cooler is properly seated. If that doesn't help you may want to get an aftermarket cpu cooler. I use a coolermaster V8. Did u oc?


----------



## toybani (Mar 19, 2009)

well guys thanx for your help.. but you can't imagine what was faulty....
my box's fans were like this....
front= intake
rear= exhaust
side= intake
my psu fan also intakes air (whose idea was this design???)
so as a result i had three intake fans and one exhaust,, resulting the air flow to be messed up...
i simply altered the side fan to work as an exhaust and everything seems to be fine by the moment...


----------



## El quad core (Mar 19, 2009)

lol That's pretty funny but its a common mistake. I am glad you figured it out.


----------



## raoul_1101 (Mar 19, 2009)

toybani said:


> my psu fan also intakes air (whose idea was this design???)



All ATX PSUs intake air, its part of the design specs. The point of this is to draw air through the PSU and then send that across the CPU, which is then sent out the back.


----------



## asapra (Sep 19, 2009)

*thermal paste*

I had the exact same problem with my core i7
I reached 95 100 on games so i realized that i didn't have thermal paste and had accidently scrathced mine off
when i got some more the temps while playing games went down 40 C
and i have it oc'ed to 3.0 GHZ with stock cooler


----------



## Jamin43 (Sep 19, 2009)

On OEM fan - mine idles around 48 degrees, but never got to 100 degrees on Prime 95.  Mine got to 80 degrees and stopped creeping up at that point.

I'd check to see how well you have your CPU fan seated.  Unless you're overclocking 100 degrees on OEM fan is way too hot.


----------



## numberzero (Sep 19, 2009)

use water for decrease temp


----------



## Cromewell (Sep 21, 2009)

raoul_1101 said:


> All ATX PSUs intake air, its part of the design specs. The point of this is to draw air through the PSU and then send that across the CPU, which is then sent out the back.



Um? All PSUs intake air from inside the case (possible exceptions if you have a bottom mounted PSU with air grates on the bottom the case) and exaust it out the back. If it's blowing warm air into the case there's something wrong.


----------

